# Girly guy hates his beard :(



## Eoraptor (Feb 1, 2007)

Hi girls!  I've never posted in this section before, so I hope my question's okay.  As you know, I'm a guy trying to be more feminine.  And one part of that is getting rid of my facial hair.  Now, I'm too poor to get electrolysis yet, but someone recently suggested waxing would be better than shaving.  Currently, I shave every few days, because if I shave more often I get terrible razor burn, even though I use shaving gel for sensitive skin.  I had always assumed waxing thick facial hair wouldn't work.  Would it?  What are your recommendations for how to get a smooth face more regularily?


----------



## Bernadette (Feb 1, 2007)

The only down-fall with the waxing is that you would have to grow it out to about 1/4th" in-between visits.
I bought my boyfriend an electric razor because he could only shave every 3 or 4 days also because of irritation. It's pretty painful to kiss someone with stubble. Anyway he swore up and down that the electric razor wouldn't work well but if you buy a good one they really do. You can get a pretty good close shave with way less irritation.
Otherwise, exfoliating and steaming your face before shaving and going with the grain rather than against it should also help 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 .


----------



## jillianjiggs (Feb 1, 2007)

you could use a depilitory cream, like nair or veet. i would get one made for the face though. actually i think nair has a line for men out now. 

i always use it on my legs and other areas and it seems to slow the hair regrowth by a few more days than shaving, and when it does grow back it's much smoother and less stubbly.

you will still have to do it every few days, but the irritation won't be as bad as shaving


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Feb 1, 2007)

i second trying the nair. i use some on my arms (i just dont like armhair..not sure why!) and i can go several weeks without having to do it again, but im sure you may have to more often than that. it stung a tiny bit, but so worth it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




good luck sweetheart! you know we all love you here


----------



## Tyester (Feb 1, 2007)

I tried waxing my arms.... Never again. If a professional does it, it might be different. But I'm forever scared from waxing. Plus the hair grew back just as it does from regular shaving.

Wax belongs on the Qtip after it's been in my ear, and on candles. Not on my body, anywhere.

But for a tip on shaving, you should try an electric razor. Personally, I use it every so often when I'm in a rush, but it irritates my skin. Using a razor, gel, and REAL warm water works best for me. Otherwise try a hair removal cream. Just BEWARE of the wax. Good luck!


----------



## Shawna (Feb 2, 2007)

I never thought of Nair.  If they are making a line for men,  it is worth checking out.  Let us know how you make out Mickey


----------



## aeni (Feb 2, 2007)

Nair has burned my skin and bleached it before.  Just plain ol' irritation where I can't go out the whole day without looking like I had koolaid!


----------



## Beauty Mark (Feb 2, 2007)

I think waxing would work, considering what people get waxed off of their bodies.

If you're sensitive to pain, it may not be a good option. You have to wait for a quarter inch to grow out, but it does start coming in finer and finer


----------



## Pascal (Feb 2, 2007)

wax wax wax and wax !!! I wax my upper lip, my full eyebrows, and my chin everyfriday, and I'm not a guy. My hair grows super fast and I have dark hair so it's visible faster then lighter hair. I wax it then I tweez off all of the extra hairs that I missed. I buy my wax from Sally's Beauty Supplies

heres the wax (the jar should actually say GiGi ALL PURPOSE WAX 
http://www.sallybeauty.com/shop/4320/448038
heat it up with out the lid/cover for 35 seconds. then romove the wax from the microwave and mix it, then heat it up for another 15 seconds and mix it gently, wait a few minutes and then you may apply it to your skin.

and applicators to apply the wax to your face 
http://www.sallybeauty.com/shop/4320/448040
I like to use baby oil to remove extra wax that was left over on my skin, I use a cotton ball and baby oil to clean off the extra wax. Then I apply the lotion to help my skin stay calm

use muslin strips to use on top of your wax to remove hair
http://www.sallybeauty.com/shop/4320/448031


heres a lotion that will help your skin stay smoothe and cause no inflamation or redness
http://www.sallybeauty.com/shop/4320/448047

and tweeze off the rest of the hair that the wax missed. 

GOOD LUCK !!!


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Feb 2, 2007)

i would NOT wax course facial hair!!! .. what a terrible experience that would be for you. Dont do it, by a good razor electric maybe.. and stick with it

If you get terrible razor burn.... then waxing is not for your skin, which sounds to me is sensitive.. unless you want to look like you have really bad acne. then.. go ahead be my guest.


----------



## jessiekins1 (Feb 2, 2007)

beacause of the nature of men's facial hair(very coarse, thick and deeply rooted) it should not and really, cannot be waxed. i suggest you try a depilatory like nair or veet. but be really careful because it's a alkaline cream that desolves hair close to the root, it can give you a really bad chemical burn if you leave it on too long. belive me, i know. i had a "red beard" for a week. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 now, i wax, but i can because i don't have male facial hair, just peach fuzz.


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 2, 2007)

I don't know from experience, but I've heard this stuff works like a dream

http://www.savebeauty.com/Product_de...531-1000002122

http://www.savebeauty.com/Product_de...431-1000002120

It's cheap too, so it may be worth a shot... I've seen it at Wal Mart


----------



## NutMeg (Feb 3, 2007)

I'm going to add my vote to those who are afraid of you waxing your face.  Knowing how deeply rooted male facial hair is, how sensitive the face is, and the fact that you care about your appearance and everyone can see your face, I would be worried about some sort of damage to your skin. I really don't think you should wax. Unfortunatly I don't have another option to offer you, but I'm very nervous at the thought of facial waxing on a man.


----------



## Eoraptor (Feb 3, 2007)

Thanks everyone!  I'm so happy for your help.
The last few posts suggest waxing would be a bad idea, helping to confirm my vague intuition on the topic.  How I wish I had the options you ladies do!!
I've tried both Nair and Veet before, though on my chest and legs, not my face.  I'm not a fan.  My hair is so think that some of it doesn't go away, while other parts of my skin were burnt. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Oh, and I learned the hard way that even though I don't have breasts, I should heed their "do not use on breast nipples" warning.  Ouch!!!  Maybe a version designed for faces would be less damaging, but I think my facial hair would need a strong solution anyway.
Shaving powder, eh?  Interesting...  I might look into that.
I actually got an electric razor for Christmas- a Norelco bodygroom.  I haven't tried it yet because the only skin I expose to public in this frigid winter is on my arms, which I shave easily.  I will see how it works on my face.


----------



## Shawna (Feb 3, 2007)

I just remembered that my brother in law is from Barbados and has really thick black course curly hair.  He has a terrible time shaving, and ends up with ingrown hairs and inflammed face.  I am pretty sure he uses that shaving powder,  but I will ask him for you.  He might have some good tips.


----------



## Kim. (Feb 4, 2007)

Maybe after you shave put on *tend skin*? I'm not sure if you can put it on your face but I've heard so many things about if for the body.


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 4, 2007)

Tend skin is great for dealing with shaving rash, I've used it for years as I have very sensitive skin around my bikini line 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Take a look at http://www.tendskin.com/ - it's certainly face safe.


----------



## jessiekins1 (Feb 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Eoraptor* 

 
_Thanks everyone!  I'm so happy for your help.
The last few posts suggest waxing would be a bad idea, helping to confirm my vague intuition on the topic.  How I wish I had the options you ladies do!!
I've tried both Nair and Veet before, though on my chest and legs, not my face.  I'm not a fan.  My hair is so think that some of it doesn't go away, while other parts of my skin were burnt. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Oh, and I learned the hard way that even though I don't have breasts, I should heed their "do not use on breast nipples" warning.  Ouch!!!  Maybe a version designed for faces would be less damaging, but I think my facial hair would need a strong solution anyway.
Shaving powder, eh?  Interesting...  I might look into that.
I actually got an electric razor for Christmas- a Norelco bodygroom.  I haven't tried it yet because the only skin I expose to public in this frigid winter is on my arms, which I shave easily.  I will see how it works on my face. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


they do make a depilitory designed for the face. just read the boxes.


----------



## BinkysBaby (Feb 6, 2007)

I've used Nair on my eyebrows and lip but I wouldn't recommend it. If you leave it on just a bit too long; your skin will be crying for a week. But what I would suggest is Magic Shave. I have cousins who are Black with very coarse, coily, thick hair and they use it. It's like Nair or Veet but it's specially designed for thick and coarse hair (which most Black men have). I would try it on your leg or chest first before on you face but I hear that it works pretty well. 

http://www.ebonyline.com/hair-care-f...gic-shave.html


----------



## jillianjiggs (Feb 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Eoraptor* 

 
_Thanks everyone! I'm so happy for your help.
The last few posts suggest waxing would be a bad idea, helping to confirm my vague intuition on the topic. How I wish I had the options you ladies do!!
I've tried both Nair and Veet before, though on my chest and legs, not my face. I'm not a fan. My hair is so think that some of it doesn't go away, while other parts of my skin were burnt. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh, and I learned the hard way that even though I don't have breasts, I should heed their "do not use on breast nipples" warning. Ouch!!! Maybe a version designed for faces would be less damaging, but I think my facial hair would need a strong solution anyway.
Shaving powder, eh? Interesting... I might look into that.
I actually got an electric razor for Christmas- a Norelco bodygroom. I haven't tried it yet because the only skin I expose to public in this frigid winter is on my arms, which I shave easily. I will see how it works on my face. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
a tip for the nair is that you trim the hair down first (on your chest)

i really recommend veet rasera gel cream with the bladeless razor tool. i use this on (forgive the tmi) bikini and surrounding area and to me, if it's safe enough to use there (and i have INSANELY sensitive skin and i react to everything but not this!!) i think it can be suitable for the face.


----------



## ladida (Feb 8, 2007)

I know a few guys who do drag shows and they swear by the Max Factor Panstick foundation as the only thing that covers a beard line. This might help to get you by until you can afford to get IPL on your face, or even if you decide to start hormone therapy one day (???)

You could also try the Lush Prince shaving cream, my husband has really sensitive skin and shaving has been much better for him since he started using it.

HTH


----------



## Shellamia (Feb 11, 2007)

I'd say try Coochy shaving cream, it's designed for all parts of the body. It's better then any cream I've ever tried... works great on the "nether region" and legs/underarms.

http://www.coochyshave.com/


----------



## Miss Thing (Feb 11, 2007)

heh I thought you were being cute when I read that, but that is the actual name..haha


----------



## Tyester (Feb 12, 2007)

Awesome.


----------



## kimb (Jun 1, 2007)

this is a little late for you but when shaving someone once told me to avoid razor burn you can put deodorant right over the shaved are and it cools the burn and keeps it calm from the razor burn.

i heard that about armpics but no sure about the face.


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Jun 1, 2007)

Like everybody said DO NOT WAX YOUR FACE. The skin and hairs are very very sensitive and you would probably die of pain. No joke, once I was bored and plucked a hair and I was almost crying... nothing like eyebrow sensitivity.

I'm a guy and I LOVE and swear by MAC Shave.


----------



## Bybs (Jun 1, 2007)

Yes, please do not wax. If you are going to use a depilatory cream ensure that it is designed specifically for the face and do a patch test prior to using. You may benefit from getting a traditional wet shave with an “old fashioned” straight razor. You'll get the closest and most comfortable shave. 

Anyway, your looking absolutely fabulous


----------

